# AIB Bankdraft charges



## Mayarose (28 Jul 2008)

Goodmorning 

I'm getting married in a few weeks and i am currently paying our suppliers for the day. I was just wonering if anyone knows what AIB charge for a bank draft as i need to get five to pay our band. 


Any info appreciated 


Thanks


----------



## shoegal (28 Jul 2008)

I got one last week and it was €1.90


----------



## Mayarose (28 Jul 2008)

Oh wow that's great. I thought it cost something like 12 euro for a draft. 


Thanks for that


----------



## Pacman (28 Jul 2008)

I paid EUR4.44 commission for 1500 canadian dollars draft recently in AIB - maybe it varies depending on the currency ?


----------



## corcaigh2008 (28 Jul 2008)

I got one today... 1.90


----------

